# AGE - Alligator Energy



## grandia3 (3 February 2011)

Hi guys,

Alligator Energy has just started trading today with an open price of 0.20
Alligator is a uranium mining company operating in the Northern Territory

Hope to hear good news from them


----------



## pedalofogus (3 February 2011)

Noticed this company myself only on Tuesday when i was mucking around on the ASX.

Initial research indicates that it is a quick promising company, and they might be on to something in that region of NT.


----------



## grandia3 (3 February 2011)

Since they don't have any announcement yet, and their website is not yet functional
here is something that I found regarding AGE 

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...-seeks-15m-for-ASX-listing-C48J7?OpenDocument

I agree with pedalofogus, they might have something in the NT


----------



## stockjunkie (19 March 2011)

had a look at this. looks good.

but it has taken a bit of a hit with the whole japan thing.

might buy in for a short term gain to normal share prices.


----------



## grandia3 (5 April 2011)

well, I believe that nuclear power is the future (purely my opinion)
so might be good for long term investment


----------



## Bede (3 March 2012)

could be a good time to get into this one prior to the resources estimate... they could be sitting on the next ranger/jabiluka/narbalek In my opinion. Grades are amongst the best Ive ever seen.


----------



## springhill (16 June 2012)

AGE looks to have potential IMO. Alligator Energy is purely focused on Uranium in the NT, not a bad place to be looking for it.
Current SP is 10.5c for a MC of just over $16m. They have $155m shares on issue with $8m in the bank, giving their SP atm an approximate 50% cash value.
The top 5 shareholders have just under 25% of AGE.
AGE have indentified their Caramal resource at 6.5Mlb @ 0.31% with a 1000ppm cut off grade.They have also identified a 7km trend south of Caramal that warrants further inspection. There is also a target area 6km north. Target size of resource for AGE is 100Mlb U3O8.
As of the 15th June Alligator commenced its Tin Camp Creek Project exploration program.
Directors look to have large scale experience in the uranium sector from legal, financial and technical expertise.

I am by no means a yellow cake bug, but as far as U3O8 goes this could be re-rated soon with further high grade uranium results.


----------



## Country Lad (20 October 2013)

springhill said:


> AGE looks to have potential IMO. Alligator Energy is purely focused on Uranium in the NT, not a bad place to be looking for it...............................
> 
> I am by no means a yellow cake bug, but as far as U3O8 goes this could be re-rated soon with further high grade uranium results.




Nor am I but a rising price is a potential profit.  Interesting there hasn't been a post here for well over a year and the now the price is going up nicely while all the chatter about PEN doesn't seem to be doing it much good.  Might be a lesson there.

A nice setup so a break over 7.8 could be interesting.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 October 2013)

Quite a bearish divergence on the RSI.






gg


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

Had a quick squiz at this one courtesy of last Friday's 50% SP increase ….. Some positives in the fact that the Directors have stumped up some cash in the recent Cap raise, but the size of Friday's price spike relative to the immediate potential of the Company on face value looks overdone …. I will need more news on this one before any excitement is generated …  On the flip side … any 50% increase should never be treated lightly so it should rightly be placed on the Watchlist …


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2021)

A small position taken today due to snappy price and volume  action of late.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

Small position is now a full position. 
If its going to confirm  and run up, I would expect to see it happen within the next 3 to 5 bars.
Currently my only Uranium play.  (missed entry on DYL).


----------



## frugal.rock (1 February 2021)

So Alligator Energy dumped off past week with much of the market. 
Here's hoping for some more snappy action this month.

Alligator Energy (ASX: AGE, ‘Alligator’ or ‘the Company’) has today commenced its first planned exploration work on the Samphire Uranium Project near Whyalla, South  Australia.

 Alligator completed the acquisition of Samphire in October 2020. 
Historic geophysical data acquired by Samphire Uranium has been interpreted to  
delineate paleaochannels which host the Blackbush deposit and generate a coarse resolution map of critical mineralisation-controlling basement structural architecture. 

The Company’s geologists are currently undertaking a trial high resolution non- invasive ground magnetics survey to determine the techniques’ effectiveness in further refining mineralisation controls allowing targeted investigations into high-grade 
uranium relating to basement structures.

Additionally, building upon a trial passive seismic survey completed by Samphire Uranium in 2019 which successfully mapped channel architecture and underlying  basement structures, the benefits of a further passive seismic program is being assessed by Alligator to assist with targeting of additional high-grade zones within the  known deposit areas.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 February 2021)

I'm hugging my snappy alligator and we are rolling around having fun....


----------



## frugal.rock (28 February 2021)

My entry again for comp.
Not a lot has happened price wise.
With ERA now completely finished mining in Kakadu and now onto rehab, I get the impression that not to many more permits will happen there, this makes SA a great place to start in comparison, for AGE -Alligator Energy










						Alligator Energy’s ‘encouraging’ review of new SA uranium project flags development
					

Alligator Energy (ASX: AGE) reports that a desktop study of its recently acquired Samphire uranium project in South Australia shows the deposit is highly amenable to in-situ recovery (ISR) processing.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (18 March 2021)

Have noticed volume and price picking up,  off the back of what I don't know.
Theres no recent news, however they must be getting close to have finished their desktop geophysics and magnetics data surveys, the resultant of which should be a drilling plan which hopefully they would be kicking off soon as we  head out of Summer.
(Musings based off 1st Feb announcement)
Have noticed some Uranium stocks are somewhat back in favour this week along with some goldies.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 March 2021)

Further movement. A little snappy. Breaking into new territory.
Not sure if it will hold, lowish volumes and still no catalyst? Holding.


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

Any other U Stocks moving @frugal.rock ??

I note PEN PDN and DYL and BMN all stationary.

The Alligator might have a trick up his sleeve that we don't know about


----------



## frugal.rock (22 March 2021)

barney said:


> Any other U Stocks moving @frugal.rock ??
> 
> I note PEN PDN and DYL and BMN all stationary.
> 
> ...



No Barney, apart from ERA being up 1 tick, their all flat or a tick in the red or so, (off my small list anyway).
Alligator seems to be a trend snapper.🐊🐊🐊 ☢️🆙


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Alligator seems to be a *trend snapper*.🐊🐊🐊 ☢️🆙




Nothing quite like a trendy Alligator


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

The Alligator is starting to add up this morning.






Technically in 3 year Blue Sky ... always a good thing.

If it gets into 4 year Blue Sky, the lid might come off.

Short term a bit of work to do around the 022-023 level

If that gets taken out, it could move fast.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 March 2021)

Love your work Barney. 
Not sure where you're finding these pundit alligators, but I'm getting a chuckle out of them.

Hopefully it finds all time high blue sky soon enough?!

Aussie uranium in South Australia... hopefully large amounts.


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Love your work Barney.
> Not sure where you're finding these pundit alligators, but I'm getting a chuckle out of them.
> 
> Hopefully it finds all time high blue sky soon enough?!
> ...




Bit of Supply came back at the Alligator unfortunately.

As long as BSM keep going on with business, the Alligator can wait


----------



## greggles (10 May 2021)

Looks like a breakout today. That 2c level looked to be resistance and it's punched through it nicely this morning following news that AGE has formed a strategic relationship with global uranium group Traxys.

According to the announcement,_ "Traxys will provide uranium marketing services for future uranium production, long term offtake contracting, project development financing and assist in uranium project acquisition opportunities."_

The uranium sector has been gathering some momentum recently and this looks to be a very positive development for AGE.


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

greggles said:


> *The uranium sector has been gathering some momentum recently* and this looks to be a very positive development for AGE.




Certainly has Greg!


barney said:


> Short term a bit of work to do around the 022-023 level
> 
> If that gets taken out, it could move fast.




That is where it's at now.  You still in @frugal.rock


----------



## frugal.rock (13 May 2021)

barney said:


> That is where it's at now. You still in @frugal.rock



No.
Got shook out on the start of the recent pullback just before it started popping up again and stopped watching for a bit.
Took modest profits on the way down though. No losses on it.

 🌡️ Temps up on the rest of the portfolio though, nearly sweating from the heat as we go into Winter.... hopefully the OOO oil play/ dividend distributions pans out well?


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> 🌡️ Temps up on the rest of the portfolio though,




That's a good effort in the current climate


----------



## frugal.rock (13 May 2021)

barney said:


> That's a good effort in the current climate



Eh?
Hot, heat, drawdown? 
Not good, other direction. Shoite.

Very solid volume and toothy movement today setting off my useless alerts.... 50% up at one stage.
High of 0.039. Go P2.


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Eh?
> Hot, heat, drawdown?
> Not good, other direction. Shoite.




Ahh,  Sorry Rock.  I thought you meant "temporarily" not temperature, lol

So you are suffering a bit like the rest of us with that nasty drawdown headache  

Lets hope we can get to the end of June in one piece and look forward to something a bit more positive 2nd half of the year.

Bugger you got shook out of the Alligator trade!


----------



## greggles (6 September 2021)

Anyone else noticed Alligator Energy's recent run from around 2.5c to 5.3c? All within three weeks too. The last announcement from the company was on 10 August, about a week before AGE hit bottom in the mid 2's. The recent run is obviously connected to AGE's uranium assets given what has happened to the sector recently.

Here's what is coming up for AGE based on their last announcement:

*Samphire Uranium Project:*

Late September/October commencement of drilling at the Blackbush deposit.
AMC Consultants engaged to provide technical guidance for resource upgrade work
*Alligator Rivers Uranium Province – Nabarlek North Project*

Contractor engagement for IP survey over the high-grade U40 Prospect extension underway
Potential drilling companies identified and discussions underway with a view to target late 2021 drilling around IP survey results (contingent on any Covid restrictions)
They successfully raised $11 million around a month ago, so they are cashed up and ready to progress their uranium projects. Definitely potential here and it looks like reasonable exposure to the uranium sector if you are bullish on it.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2021)

greggles said:


> Anyone else noticed Alligator Energy's recent run from around 2.5c to 5.3c? All within three weeks too. The last announcement from the company was on 10 August, about a week before AGE hit bottom in the mid 2's. The recent run is obviously connected to AGE's uranium assets given what has happened to the sector recently.
> 
> Here's what is coming up for AGE based on their last announcement:
> 
> ...




Yep, been watching. On the watch list. Had to decide on which ones to buy a while ago and went elsewhere thinking long term.

I think they might have chewed through that $11 by now.


----------



## greggles (6 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Yep, been watching. On the watch list. Had to decide on which ones to buy a while ago and went elsewhere thinking long term.
> 
> I think they might have chewed through that $11 by now.




Whoops! I meant $11 million and have edited my post.  Yeah, $11 wouldn't have lasted long. A pie and a beer costs more than that.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2021)

greggles said:


> Whoops! I meant $11 million and have edited my post.  Yeah, $11 wouldn't have lasted long. A pie and a beer costs more than that.



And they say inflation is transitory...bunkum!


----------



## greggles (13 September 2021)

5.3c to 7.2c in the week since my last post in this thread. AGE is absolutely charging ahead entirely in the absence of any news. It's just riding on the back of positive sentiment towards the uranium sector.

It's been in blue sky territory for a while now, and with the recent bullish price action it's hard to know where AGE is going to stop and take a breather.


----------



## Ann (20 March 2022)

Wondering if I will need the stop loss for this?


----------



## bux2000 (30 March 2022)

I am a bit of a fan of Uranium so have chosen *AGE* for my entry in the April stock picking competition. There appears to be a lot of Uranium Companies charts looking promising, so probably selected the wrong one   
I am not sure how good a gauge URA on the NYSE is, but it seems to my novice eyes to be at an interesting juncture.

But if @Ann likes  AGE how can I go wrong   

bux


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2023)

The snappy one getting a bit rangy today. I note @peter2 has posted in PDN today also and I  have noticed uranium stocks off and on again in recent  months/weeks, but not consistent moves.


----------

